
Show HN: Modserver – HTTP application server supporting 11 languages - ers35
https://github.com/ers35/modserver
======
ers35
Here is a list of the 11 supported languages: C, C++, CGI, D, Go, Haskell,
Lua, Nim, Python, Ruby, and Rust.

~~~
dozzie
> [...] supported languages: [...] CGI, [...]

Does it support TCP language?

~~~
nickpsecurity
Although you're kidding, there was an embedded server that reduced CPU/memory
use by working almost exclusively in TCP. It evdn pre-encoded HTML pages as
TCP packets that ig transmitted.

------
catnaroek
“Supporting language X” isn't the same as “can be called from language X if
you manually use the FFI”. At the very least, the bindings should come out of
the box.

~~~
ers35
Bindings are included:
[https://github.com/ers35/modserver/tree/master/src/api](https://github.com/ers35/modserver/tree/master/src/api)

The Python module does not require one to use an FFI:
[https://github.com/ers35/modserver/blob/master/src/example/p...](https://github.com/ers35/modserver/blob/master/src/example/python/test.py)

More idiomatic wrappers can be written later, but the FFI based bindings have
to come first.

I updated the readme to make this more clear.

~~~
catnaroek
> FFI bindings have to come first.

Of course. But FFI bindings alone don't count as “support”.

> More idiomatic wrappers can be written later

Then “support for <language X>” is “planned” or “work in progress”.

